

Hackernews clone examples - no_keeptalking

Does anyone have any examples of hackernews clones they&#x27;ve created.
======
conroy
I'm familiar with three, but they're new or sparsely populated (which may be
what you're looking for).

LamerNews [http://lamernews.com/](http://lamernews.com/) \- Created by antirez
to showcase a forum backed entirely by Redis.

Lobste.rs [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) Created by jcs after he was
hellbanned from HN

Monocle.io [http://monocle.io](http://monocle.io) Created by alex maccaw very
recently.

~~~
no_keeptalking
I was reading about jcs. Interesting stuff, and he did a good job (especially
with the color coded tags), and one of the better ones IMP

~~~
no_keeptalking
*IMO

------
jramz
Not mine:

[http://drum.jupo.org/](http://drum.jupo.org/)

blog post here:

[http://blog.jupo.org/2013/04/30/building-social-apps-with-
me...](http://blog.jupo.org/2013/04/30/building-social-apps-with-mezzanine-
drum/)

------
unimpressive
There was one where it had no domain name, just an IP address, all the users
were called operators and it had a light brown background.

Can't remember the IP though.

(Not having a domain name to stop certain demographics of people from visiting
is a stroke of genius IMO.)

------
devonbarrett
[http://telesc.pe](http://telesc.pe) \- Built in Meteor JS by Sacha Greif &
Tom Coleman

~~~
no_keeptalking
I've seen that work before, something about it seems unfinished (not that I
wouldn't run it), but HN has had time to mature and it's simplicity is what
attracts me.

------
codegeek
[http://hackerstreet.in/](http://hackerstreet.in/)

------
krapp
i'm still working on mine...

~~~
no_keeptalking
due to lack of knowledge or lack of time? What are you having trouble with the
most?

~~~
krapp
It's one of a dozen-odd random projects i've got on the back burner because of
school and having to make money, so time is an issue but i'm in no rush. Also
though, since I'm doing it in Laravel 4, learning some of the framework's new
features like the 'workbench' takes a bit of time.

I probably shouldn't have mentioned it but now i have this subtle prompt to
get it done.

